
Show HN: What would you do if Apple Rejects The Google Maps App? - flyingbeaver
http://www.ifapplerejectsthegooglemapsapp.com/
======
mdhayes
Actually I've found Apple maps to be pretty good so I could see myself
sticking with them.

Yes not as many features as Google Maps but adequate and with some nice
features of their own. My nearest city, Glasgow, has recently been added as a
3D flyover city which I feel is better than Street View for getting an idea of
an area/place.

For me the directions work and I've found the search decent.

------
duiker101
Stopped using Apple products time ago. Great choice.

------
taligent
Use of the many, many other map apps or just use the website.

Not a huge deal really.

~~~
flyingbeaver
It's also about the ethic, not just the functionality.

